
Apple iPhone Landing on T-Mobile April 12 for $99 - iProject
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/03/apple-iphone-tmobile/
======
chintan
"no contract, followed by 20 months of $20 payments on top of monthly pre-paid
data plans."

<= how is that not a contract?

